# The Tree of Life



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2011)

So. Brad Pitt and Sean Penn do their thing. What do you think?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*GOOD GOD





AND NOT IN A GOOD WAY.


WHY DID I DO THIS TO MYSELF?

WHY?*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2011)

never seen so many walk outs before


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2011)

Was it that bad? Maybe I should give it a watch.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

I thought it was terrible, yes.

There are pretty images on it, mind you, but so boring. There's like thirty minutes of planetarium slideshows to sound of "Lacrimosa" that HAVE UTTERLY NO POINT TO THE STORY

Not the story has any point within itself other than Sean Penn hates his daddy AND GOD IS MY ANTI-DRUG


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2011)

I want to see it

Terrence Malick makes some interesting films.


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah...it looked like shit from the trailer, I'm sorry.

Pretentious Indie art-school-drop-out flick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

I've never even heard of this. What is it about?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> Yeah...it looked like shit from the trailer, I'm sorry.
> 
> Pretentious Indie art-school-drop-out flick.



You could call it pretentious but Malick has proved himself to be a strong filmmaker.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 20, 2011)

That's probably what the actors thought too


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've never even heard of this. What is it about?



If you figure out I'll give you a dollar.


----------



## olaf (Jun 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've never even heard of this. What is it about?


it's about the meaning of life

*Spoiler*: _and the answer is_ 



love/god/nature

yeah, kinda lame but the way he delivered it was so amazing




tbh I'm split

one one side I can't deny that in some parts movie overuses symbolism and comes awuly close to  painted egshell that is beautiful outside but is empty inside

on the other side, the part of the movie (thankfully the bigger one) has beautiful story to tell. and oh god, the actors did amazing job, esp the child actors. When I was watching how the main characer grew up (lol sean penn, he was on the screen for like 10 min) there were scenes and moments that felt taken right from my life

all in all it's good movie, with beautiful cinematics, but definitely not for everyone


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2011)

This to me is the film snobs Avatar.

It doesn't have a plot, but thats okay because its not supposed to.

Or the Fountain minus the Science Fiction trappings.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2011)

Having no dialouge =/= no plot


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 22, 2011)

I saw the trailer for this months ago. Looks like shit.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't expect you to like a Terrence Malick film

or many of you tbh

except for Thin Red Line


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2011)

what story? There's a kid that has daddy issues with brad pit, is feintly hinted that he sometimes got smacked a couple of times and for that he wanted to kill him.
Brad pitt apologizes and then they go to a magic beach with masks floating on the sea, everyone has a godgasm the end.
There is no story to be told here.
And the contempt that I hold for the "cosmic" scenes.. Words fail to describe it


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 3, 2011)

this film  

it's 10x worse than primer


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great movie ......


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2012)

I tried to watch it but didnt like what I saw at all. To be fair, it's not my kind of movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 30, 2012)

oh, why did you bump this


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I dont know...why I bumped this.


----------

